# WoW unwort der letzten 5 Jahre



## Amagoza (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir mal gedacht das wir das Unwort für WoW überhaupt suchen sollten! Sicher gibts da noch sehr viel mehr aber die fünf zu Wahl stehenden hab ich in den letzten Jahren seid release am heufigtsen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (12. Februar 2010)

Gearscore....



P.S. Wenn auch nur einer Kellerkind wählt komm ich persönlich vorbei. >_<


----------



## Neitras (12. Februar 2010)

was ist mit dps? hört man doch auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hazm (12. Februar 2010)

Neitras schrieb:


> was ist mit dps? hört man doch auch immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dps ist ein wert, der im gegensatz zu gearscore was aussagt.


----------



## Seph018 (12. Februar 2010)

eindeutig mimimi. es gibt nichts schlimmeres, dagegen ist Gearscore ja eher eine Modeerscheinung ...


----------



## Kuman (12. Februar 2010)

ganz ehrlich? keins von denen. kellerkind ist/war nie populär, mimimi ist kein unwort gs ist erst seit kurzem da, usw...
es gibt meiner meinung kein allesübergreifendes wowunwort...


----------



## Shaxul (12. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Gearscore....


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> P.S. Wenn auch nur einer Kellerkind wählt komm ich persönlich vorbei. >_<



Ich freu mich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl Gearscore ist auch schlimm


----------



## Starscrêam0815 (12. Februar 2010)

naja auf die letzten 5 jahre gesehen ist die auswahl recht klein


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2010)

@ TE

gib doch mal bitte Unwort in der Suchleiste (erweiterte Suchoption & nur in Titeln suchen) ein und staune! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (12. Februar 2010)

Das WoW-Unwort ist Boni, zumindest dann, wenn damit die Einzahl (eigentlich Bonus) gemeint wird.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (12. Februar 2010)

"Nerf" fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war alle 5 Jahre dabei ^^

Hab aber Gearscore gewählt... zwar erst seit kurzem aber schlimm...


----------



## Don_ftw (12. Februar 2010)

Gearscore fällt ziemlich oft, aber es ist ja erst neu. Aber weil da ja steht "der letzten 5 Jahre" meine ich, es sei Mimimimi, doch GS ist schon ziemlich nah dran..


----------



## MediesTsu (12. Februar 2010)

eindeutig mimimimi ich kanns nich mehr sehen und hören -.- Gearscore ist gekommen und wird wieder gehen, Imba ist mittlerweile alltag in WoW, Freeloot noch mehr Alltag und Kellerkind... hab ich ehrlich ingame noch nie gehört/gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Februar 2010)

In den letzten 5 Jahren gab es nur eines das negativ aufgefallen und immer wiedergekommen ist: Lag


----------



## boonfish (12. Februar 2010)

Bin auch für "mimimi" 
Einfach kindisch und nervt tierisch. 
Wer nicht diskutieren kann hämmert einfach seine unschlagbare Zweitastenkombo rein und damit ist das Problem nicht nur gelöst, sondern man war auch noch ganz tolle witzig.
Fast so nervig wie "der Sack reis in China"...


----------



## Palduron (12. Februar 2010)

jop, mimimi( lieblings wort meines gildenmeisters)erscheint selbst heut noch oft...und gearscore SUCKT! 
hoffe dieser mist wird bald "out" sein, es sagt überhaupt nix über den spieler aus
z.b. letztens im raid sah ich nen typ der hatte 4600 gearscore und ein anderer hatte 5200er 
der mit den 4600 hat den 5200er eiskalt stehen lassen, 1,5k dps unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (12. Februar 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> "Nerf" fehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Nerf 4 Unwort des Jahrzents @ Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypral (12. Februar 2010)

Meine Top 1 ist definitiv Gearscore. Manchmal könnte ich da richtige Anfälle bekommen : / An Mimimi hab ich mich gewöhnt.


----------



## Menthos (12. Februar 2010)

Ich vote für Gearscore


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde Jokerroll hat nen platz verdient das is doch echt das schlimmste neben Gearscore


----------



## volltitte (12. Februar 2010)

da fehlt fail
denn fail ist total das behinderte wort der worter


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Februar 2010)

"locked" fehlt!


----------



## Bo0m (12. Februar 2010)

Also von denen..Gearscore.
Aber wie mein Vorposter bereits erwähnte - locked!


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2010)

Flame bzw. Flamen wäre u.a. mein Kandidat.

*Hier* mal die wirkliche Bedeutung von Flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. Februar 2010)

Gearscore und Mimimi. Kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches von beiden schlimmer ist.


----------



## Mindadar (12. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gearscore und Mimimi. Kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches von beiden schlimmer ist.





Lags auf blutdurst Unwort des Jahres 2010


----------



## Braamséry (12. Februar 2010)

Du musst zu Gearscore noch DPS schreiben, weil das eine das andere abgelöst hat, beides aber total dämlich war/ist^^


----------



## Holoas (12. Februar 2010)

Penisscore


----------



## koolt (12. Februar 2010)

Gearscore & DPS


----------



## leonardot1311 (12. Februar 2010)

Aus Prinzip seit jeher:

ALLIANZ


----------



## Swold (12. Februar 2010)

Hätte ja "Deff" genommen. Defense wird wenn, dann mit "Def" abgekürzt, trotzdem kriegen gefühlte 95% aller WoW Spieler dies nicht hin und hängen ein zusätzliches f dran.

Niedlich sind übrigens auch Bezeichnungen wie Def Tank oder Holy Heiler, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Februar 2010)

Es gibt nicht schlimmeres als "mimimi".
Zeugt davon, dass man nicht fähig ist eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu führen.


----------



## Guerillas (12. Februar 2010)

ganz klar GS! -.-


----------



## WeRkO (12. Februar 2010)

Hm, geht auch ein Satz? Wenn ja, dann ist es "We don't think that burst is a problem"
Wenns wirklich nurn Wort ist, dann bin ich für "Arena" - da es ja um die letzen 5 Jahre geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (12. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Gearscore....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Wenn auch nur einer Kellerkind wählt komm ich persönlich vorbei. >_<





nu is deine Schuld das ich das mit absicht wähle


----------



## elysis (13. Februar 2010)

Vieleicht nicht unbedingt Unwort, aber wenn ich den Ausdruck "gogogo" lese oder im TS höre, stellen sich mir alle Nackenhaare auf!


----------



## sp4rkl3z (13. Februar 2010)

2 camels in a tiny car?


----------



## Dröms (13. Februar 2010)

es gibt nur eins das von unterbelichteten im englischunterricht nie anwesenden kiddies die aus 
lose ------ loose machten 
verlieren------ wackelig/locker


----------



## leonardot1311 (13. Februar 2010)

Dröms schrieb:


> es gibt nur eins das von unterbelichteten im englischunterricht nie anwesenden kiddies die aus
> lose ------ loose machten
> verlieren------ wackelig/locker




Dickes, fettes  /sign


----------



## Zerleena (13. Februar 2010)

Hmm.. schwierig eigentlich, da gibts soviel zur Auswahl an Unworten, die mich jedesmal in Foren oder im Spiel aufregen. Hier hab ich für Gearscore gestimmt. Genau wieder so nen Bullshit, der von jedem Vollspasten im Spiel nachgeplappert wird ohne es zu kennen oder zu wissen. Ok, ich gebs zu ich kenns auch nicht aber so wie der Grundtenor im Thread so ist, hab ich da auch nix verpasst.

Wenns aber nicht nur das Unwort gäbe sondern eine Top 5 der schlimmsten (Un-)Wörter, bei mir wäre es

1. DPS
2. Casual
3. Gearscore
4. Hitcap
5. Epixx


----------



## Barnes66 (13. Februar 2010)

Ohne zu überlegen, Gearscore. Wie ich das hasse, jetzt mit dem Gearscore.

Gearcheck mit Dala...könnte kotzen...sorry


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Februar 2010)

ganz klar Gearscore kein addon hat mich so aufgeregt wie dieses scheiss drecks teil


----------



## Tschinkn (13. Februar 2010)

hazm schrieb:


> dps ist ein wert, der im gegensatz zu gearscore was aussagt.



Hmmm. letztlich bin ich auch für DPS. Natürlich sagt DPS was aus, deshalb mit Einschränkung. 
Allerdings hab ich nix von DPS, wenn idiotisch DPS gepuscht wird. Und das machen zuviele um im Recount (dem dümmsten Stat-Addon aller Zeiten aka DSAAZ) oben zu stehen. Es wird nicht mit Hirn gespielt, sondern gem. Recount-DPS.
Wenn in einer Mobgruppe harter Mobs AoE gefahren wird, dann bringt das zwar die DPS nach oben, ist aber nicht zielführend. In der absoluten Perversion ist das AoE bei den Faction Champions in PDK....passiert oft genug. Das ist dasjenige DPS, das mich massiv nervt und das dafür gesorgt hat, dass wow nicht mehr so ist, wie es (angeblich) mal war. Leider merken das viele Raidleiter nicht.
Gleiche Kategorie (und vielleicht noch schlimmer) - HPS: Wenn einer ewig in den idiotischen DD Heilung reinpumpt, dann habe ich von diesen HPS gar nix. Außerdem geht in HPS Absorbtion u.ä. gar nicht mit ein. Ergo ist HPS auch unnutz und sagt häufig mal so gar nix aus.


----------



## AcidBreeze (13. Februar 2010)

ich bin für gearscore sagt nichts aus und nervt man wird nur eingeladen bei bestimmtem gearscore 
hab aber auch schon oft gesehen wie solche mit niedrigem gearscore mehr dps machen als die mit mehr gs 

naja dumme frage was ist mimimimi hab das noch nie gehört/gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumeira (13. Februar 2010)

Also wer diesen Gearscore Kram eingeführt hat gehört meiner Meinung nach geschlagen. Das ist sowas von überflüssig. Ich mach mit meinem eher mittelmäßig equipten Paladin mehr Schaden als viele die top Equip haben. 

Gearscore = der letzte Dreck (meine Meinung)

Mfg


----------



## dedennis (13. Februar 2010)

das unwort ansich ist wow! nun ja ich darf nix mehr sagen da ich es nun wieder seit heute nach 18 monaten wieder spiele!!


----------



## Hordhaza (13. Februar 2010)

Housing?

Gefolgt von DPS, PdK (ja, ich habe WOCHEN gebraucht das rauszufinden), Gearscore, hitcap und so weiter und so fort.

Lieblingswort sollte "winter salmon" werden.
*paladina-esk.die.angel.auswerf*


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2010)

hazm schrieb:


> dps ist ein wert, der im gegensatz zu gearscore was aussagt.



Also so wie du es ausdrückst ist es komplett falsch, wenn man stur seine Rota am Dummy fahren kann ist das noch kein Beweis das man das auch im Raid kann.

PS:

Was mich ankotzt ist, dass immer die Deutschen und Englishen abkürzugen vermischt werden, und da ich mit dem eng. client spiele weis ich garnicht welche immer benutzt wird.

Es heisst zwar ICC (IceCrownCitadel), aber wenn ich ne Gruppe für ToGC (Trialof_the_GradnCrusader) weiss niemand was gemeint ist, weil man "PDK" sagt.

Das nervt so, genau wie diese möchtegern english prolls auf der Straße


----------



## Xorle (13. Februar 2010)

Mein persönliches Unwort ist und bleibt "noob" respektive "boon"...


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Also wer diesen Gearscore Kram eingeführt hat gehört meiner Meinung nach geschlagen. Das ist sowas von überflüssig. Ich mach mit meinem eher mittelmäßig equipten Paladin mehr Schaden als viele die top Equip haben.
> 
> Gearscore = der letzte Dreck (meine Meinung)
> 
> Mfg



Das bezweile ich ganz stark.

Ausser du hast ne andere vorstellung von Top (so wie die meisten im /2)

Top ist für mich ICC mind 3 Flügel + ein paar im 4. down.

Viele halten sich schon für Top wenn se nur 251er Sachen haben die wirklich jeder bekommen kann, also das zu überbieten ist kein Ding.


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> In der absoluten Perversion ist das AoE bei den Faction Champions in PDK....passiert oft genug. Das ist dasjenige DPS, das mich massiv nervt und das dafür gesorgt hat, dass wow nicht mehr so ist, wie es (angeblich) mal war. Leider merken das viele Raidleiter nicht.



Kann garnicht sein, da die nen 75% weniger AoE debuff haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich bin für "minus" ist zwar nicht nur im Spiel WOW im gebrauch aber denoch immer da. www punkt blubb "minus" blaa punkt de
auch wenn es ein "Minus" ist, es ist der .... Bindestrich gemeint, also sagt ihn auch.


----------



## Sumeira (13. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das bezweile ich ganz stark.
> 
> Ausser du hast ne andere vorstellung von Top (so wie die meisten im /2)
> 
> ...



Das brauchst du nicht bezweifeln es ist die Tatsache. Und wenn ich Top Equip sage meine ich auch Top Equip...


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Das brauchst du nicht bezweifeln es ist die Tatsache. Und wenn ich Top Equip sage meine ich auch Top Equip...



Das heisst also das die Arthas nur durch zufall legen, und in wirklichkeit nichts können, is klar....


Ich verstehe was du meinst und stimme dir auch zu, aber man sollte nicht so übertreiben, ab einem gewissen Gearstand ist es nichtmehr möglich gutes Equip zu haben und schlecht zu sein (klar, Ebay und sowas lassen wir mal aussen vor)


----------



## IchbinArzt (13. Februar 2010)

Hmm also ich vermisse da Wörter wie......

DPS
Recount 
Hartz 4 (Spieler)
Kiddi 
Noob
Clear run
More Dots 
Epic check
...mit Erfolg
Daily
Farmbots 
Ninjalooter
Chinafarmer 

das sind so die mir noch für das Voting einfallen würden. Die auswählbaren sind leider eher aus der neuerer Zeit. Darum hab ich für das Wort ... http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Doc


----------



## Lintflas (13. Februar 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Bin auch für "mimimi"
> Einfach kindisch und nervt tierisch.
> Wer nicht diskutieren kann hämmert einfach seine unschlagbare Zweitastenkombo rein und damit ist das Problem nicht nur gelöst, sondern man war auch noch ganz tolle witzig.
> Fast so nervig wie "der Sack reis in China"...




Du sagst es!


----------



## X-orzist (13. Februar 2010)

keines gewählt.

da momentan gefüht, die worte "service-wüste", "lag´s" und "kundenorientierung" in verbindung mit wow ehr angebracht wären.


----------



## Super PePe (13. Februar 2010)

Mein persönliches Unwort und deren weitgreifendes Auswirkung ist und bleibt "_gogo_". Dieses Wort oder besser diese Wortneuschöpfung. Sie besteht aus 3 Teilen. Wobei 2 bekannt sind: das Wort Togo und dem Wörtchen Pogo. Diese Mischung aus versagendem Vorstoß auf kurzer Front und unkoordinierten Gehupfe bilden den Kern des Wortes "gogo"... Wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das 1. G im Wort nicht aus sprachlicher Faulheit oder mehr aus menschlicher Dummheit herausgeboren wurde ... Jedenfalls steht diese Gogo für den Anfang aller Flames-, Penis,- Gearvergleiche, Speedwipes, Zickenkrieg 1-3 und Grund vieler, ja wenn nicht sogar fast aller Mimimimimimimimimimimimi Freds dieser Welt...


----------



## Shubunki (13. Februar 2010)

ätzend find ich auch "gearcheck in Dala mitte"...für pdok und icc sehe ich das vielleicht ja noch ein, aber neulich wollte einer pdc machen und kam mit dem Spruch.. demnächst machen wir noch nen gearcheck für hoggerraid..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Audara (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte ja das Wort "Skill" als unwort der letztes 5 Jahre genommen


----------



## Bummrar (13. Februar 2010)

hazm schrieb:


> dps ist ein wert, der im gegensatz zu gearscore was aussagt.



gearscore sagt auch was aus


----------



## Kovacs (13. Februar 2010)

ganz klar "fail" ... naja gestehe eh immer mehr den Bezug zu dieser Kinder- und Jugendsprache zu verlieren.


----------



## rocksor (13. Februar 2010)

Warum sind denn so viele imba Stimmen bei Gearscore? Das ist ja wieder nur wegen diesen " Mimimi " Threads von den ganzen Kellerkindern, die sich trotzdem an ihrem Freelot erfreuen können. (!!)


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2010)

Ist ja ein nettes interesantes Ergebnis bisher.

Nächster Schritt sollte mal sein, eine Petition bei Blizzard einzureichen.
Mit diesem Ergebnis ständen die Chance eher gut, daß dieses AddOn & co endlich mal gesperrt wird -
um das Zusammenspiel wieder zu fördern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (13. Februar 2010)

Tausendmal gehabt das thema zwar nur bezogen auf 2009 aber die meisten können sich gar nicht auf unwörter von vorher erinnern

-->vote for /close


----------



## zerre (13. Februar 2010)

volltitte schrieb:


> da fehlt fail
> denn fail ist total das behinderte wort der worter




endlich einer der meine  meinung teilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich kann fail echt nich mehr hören geschweige den lesen <.<
und was mir richtig aufm keks geht ist , das es noch genug leute  gibt die das ins TS sagen .... die typen würde ich am liebsten durchs headset ziehen und mit schwung ins gesicht fassen !!!!! *weil frauen schlagen ja nicht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## Tan (13. Februar 2010)

casual / pro gamer.....


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Februar 2010)

Gearscore in Anbetracht der letzten 5 Jahre? Eher nicht...das gibts erst seit ein paar Monaten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab für imba gevotet, da ich es vor 5 Jahren, als ich mit WoW anfing, das erste mal gehört habe und es bis heute noch zum WoW-Wortschatz gehört.


----------



## DiemoX (13. Februar 2010)

Wie andere gesagt haben, ist Gearscore erst seit ein paar Monaten in Mode gekommen. Ich finde eigentlich, dass Mimimi das größte Unwort ist, imba (nunja, toll ist´s nicht) wird dagegen seltener gebraucht.


----------



## Silvrette (13. Februar 2010)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> 2 camels in a tiny car?



rofl RWJ ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sino123 (13. Februar 2010)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Hmm.. schwierig eigentlich, da gibts soviel zur Auswahl an Unworten, die mich jedesmal in Foren oder im Spiel aufregen. Hier hab ich für Gearscore gestimmt. Genau wieder so nen Bullshit, der von jedem Vollspasten im Spiel nachgeplappert wird ohne es zu kennen oder zu wissen. Ok, ich gebs zu ich kenns auch nicht aber so wie der Grundtenor im Thread so ist, hab ich da auch nix verpasst.
> 
> Wenns aber nicht nur das Unwort gäbe sondern eine Top 5 der schlimmsten (Un-)Wörter, bei mir wäre es
> 
> ...


/sign
abgesehen von hitcap


----------



## Mungamau (13. Februar 2010)

Gearscore ist das allerletzte, was es gibt...


----------



## ThoWeib (13. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar:

Epic!

Dicht gefolgt von "Casual", da kriegt ich auch immer Ausschlag, wenn das ins Gespräche kommt.


----------



## Arosk (13. Februar 2010)

Keines von denen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. Februar 2010)

Naja also Gearscore... nein... GEarscore ist nurn addon-name
Ich bin Für Kellerkind ;D
So Wurd ich auch mal auß spaß genannt ;D


----------



## Æzørt (13. Februar 2010)

also ich find gearscore isn klasse addon man sieht auf einen blick das gear und die vz von einem ohne extra im arsenal sein zu müssen oder neben einem zu stehen weiß gar nich was ihr daran so scheiße findet

vote 4 mimimi^^


----------



## Skero74 (13. Februar 2010)

Mein Unwort wäre wohl : Ghostcrawler


----------



## Shabuki (13. Februar 2010)

eindeutig unwort der letzten 5 jahre : Todesritter
danach kommt Gayscore


----------



## DenniBoy16 (13. Februar 2010)

xD eig völlige blasphemie *hehe mit fremdwörtern um mich werf*
über 50% finden "gearscore" ist das unwort des jahres. aber bei 100% der MÖGLICHEN raid invs kommt die nette frage "wieviel gearscore?"^^


edith: mein unwort eindeutig: gearscore. das teil ist nur dafür da causals (bzw. nicht süchtige) vom endcontent fernzuhalten


----------



## H24Lucky (13. Februar 2010)

Gearscore


----------



## leonardot1311 (13. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Unwort und deren weitgreifendes Auswirkung ist und bleibt "_gogo_". Dieses Wort oder besser diese Wortneuschöpfung. Sie besteht aus 3 Teilen. Wobei 2 bekannt sind: das Wort Togo und dem Wörtchen Pogo. Diese Mischung aus versagendem Vorstoß auf kurzer Front und unkoordinierten Gehupfe bilden den Kern des Wortes "gogo"... Wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das 1. G im Wort nicht aus sprachlicher Faulheit oder mehr aus menschlicher Dummheit herausgeboren wurde ... Jedenfalls steht diese Gogo für den Anfang aller Flames-, Penis,- Gearvergleiche, Speedwipes, Zickenkrieg 1-3 und Grund vieler, ja wenn nicht sogar fast aller Mimimimimimimimimimimimi Freds dieser Welt...




Sehr schön ! Kurz und knapp den Status Quo dargestellt.
...und immer wieder gut zu wissen dass es noch Leute in diesem Forum gibt, die unserer Sprache mächtig sind !!


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2010)

Wiso zählt ihr hier die ganze zeit worte auf, die keine "WoW Worte" sind.


Diese Worte werden in fast jedem spiel verwendet.

Daher /vote for Gearcheck


----------



## Mondokir (13. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar: Gear Score. Dieses Wort bzw. diese beiden Wörter braucht man meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Für mich das Unwort schlechthin der WoW-Ära.


----------



## Chillers (13. Februar 2010)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Gear Score. Dieses Wort bzw. diese beiden Wörter braucht man meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Für mich das Unwort schlechthin der WoW-Ära.



Gearscore kann sehr auf den Senkel gehen, aber - dient zur Einschätzung. Ich selber habe festgestellt, dass es wirklich einige Spieler/innen (like me) gibt, die sich, obwohl sie es installiert haben, einfach darüber hinwegsetzen.

Und zu recht. War gestern rd Grube normal wegen der Triumphmarken und der tank war ein DK, GS knapp unter 3000 und auch noch unholy geskilled. Dachte zunächst :*OHA!* aber - die Ini wurde problemlos geschafft. Der tank hatte auch noch Glück und es droppten 3 Teile für ihn. Ist doch schön.

Ansonsten muss ich hier anmerken, dass ein gewisser equipstand eben Voraussetzung ist, um gewisse raids zu meistern. Ob GS da das beste Mittel ist, zu entscheiden, ob man wen mitnimmt, überlasse ich anderen. Da ich diese Gefilde nicht rd mache.

Ansonsten habe ich nicht abgestimmt, da mir Begriffe wie *NERF*, *NOOB* und *GOGOGO* fehlen. Und die stör(t)en mich schon immer in WoW.

Und wenn es ein Unwort/Addon sein sollte, das nur in WoW verwendet wird, hätte man das im thread deutlicher herausstreichen müssen.


----------



## Essox (13. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal Gearscore passt ganz gut..

Denn grade mit WotLK ist es relativ einfach sich momentan Equip durch ständige Hero Farmruns zu erfarmen, 
welches mit T9 mithalten kann, jedoch hat jemand der sich T9 erspielt halt (muss ja nicht unbedingt das heroische sein)
trotzdem mehr Raiderfahrung. 
Von daher sagt ein 'Gearscore' halt doch nicht alles über den Skill aus.
Ja, mit viel besserem EQ kann man zwar auch mit wenig Skill mehr Schaden machen oder mehr heilen als mit schlechterem EQ,
dennoch wenns zum Movement kommt zählt halt doch mehr die Erfahrung, und nicht der Gearscore.


----------



## Bighorn (14. Februar 2010)

Gearscore ganz klar, auch wenn es erst relativ neu ist. Alternativ dazu wäre Euipcheck, den gabs schon als Strat noch im 10er geraidet werden mußte.

Beides sagt Null und nichts über den Skill des Spielers, macht einem aber den Weg frei um theoretisch ICC hero gehen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (14. Februar 2010)

Von den Dargestellten habe ich imba gewählt. Aber viel schlimmer fand ich "l2p", "lfg", "lfm" und vor allen Dingen das "DANN GO!"


----------



## astue (14. Februar 2010)

hab mir nicht jeden Post durchgelesen, von daher ist vielleicht doppelt, aber mein persönliches Unwort bei WOW (und vermutlich auch anderen Spielen) ist:

EPIC FAIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist der größte Stuss, den ich je gehört habe. Vor allem in den diversen Zusammenhängen, in denen Möchtegernvollprofis dies verwenden!
Dagegen ist Gearcheck bzw. Mimimi ja reinste Poesie!


...und noch etwas ein bissel neben dem Topic:
Ebenfalls Unwort (oder besser: Unsprech) ist das berühmte "Geh Zett"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das einem aus dem Teamspeak entgegenschlägt. Beim Schreiben seh ich ja ein, daß man zu faul ist, "Grazulation" auszuschreiben, aber beim Sprechen???? 

In diesem Sinne: Gratulation, Habt noch viel Spaß, Viel Glück, Danke schön, Ich bin wieder da, Willkommen zurück (dürfen gerne als Makrovorlagen genutzt werden!)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
astue


----------



## Kalle21 (14. Februar 2010)

Abhärtung


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Februar 2010)

hazm schrieb:


> dps ist ein wert, der im gegensatz zu gearscore was aussagt.



wird auch von den entwicklern beuntzt


----------



## Diclonii (14. Februar 2010)

Gearscore.


----------



## timinatorxx (14. Februar 2010)

keins der worte da ...... das schlimmste unwort ist ALLIANZ !


----------



## astue (14. Februar 2010)

eins hab ich noch:
Déâthknìght 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die diakritischen Zeichen können beliebig getauscht werden)

oder gar die verschärfte Version:
Dêthníght


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es lebe die Verballhornung der Sprache und die Fantasielosigkeit der Community!!!


----------



## todesstern (14. Februar 2010)

nur mal so vor 5 jahre war noch nich viel mit gearscore ^^


----------



## Vartez (14. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Gearscore....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Wenn auch nur einer Kellerkind wählt komm ich persönlich vorbei. >_<



+1 Vote to Kellerkind =)

*in dekung geh*


----------



## Gerti (14. Februar 2010)

Wieso fallen beim Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre andauernd Begriffe, die es gerade mal nen halbes jahr gibt?!


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (14. Februar 2010)

ich persönlich finde gear score auch für heiler komplett sinnlos den bei healern kannst du ein noch so gutes equip haben und trotzdem schlecht sein weil du die reaktion eines faultiers hast.

mein zweites unwort ist noob.

Jeder von uns hat mal klein angefangen und menschen so abzustempeln ist gemein.




Was ich komisch finde man sieht kaum beiträge für IMBA und trotzdem ist es im vergleich ganz gut.

Ich persönlich finde overpowered am schlimmsten weil keine klasse overpowered ist das hängt vom "skill" wie es so schön heißt ab.


----------



## Braamséry (14. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wiso zählt ihr hier die ganze zeit worte auf, die keine "WoW Worte" sind.
> 
> 
> Diese Worte werden in fast jedem spiel verwendet.
> ...



DPS/Recount/Gearcheck

Das waren alles schlimme Worte. Nur waren sie alle nur vorreiter zum Gearscore, von daher kaum zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Gerti (14. Februar 2010)

Tbcmastertobe schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde overpowered am schlimmsten weil keine klasse overpowered ist das hängt vom "skill" wie es so schön heißt ab.



Paladine, die Full S4 Chars im 5 Sekunden Stun umgehauen haben nicht nicht OP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (14. Februar 2010)

ich wohn bei hoffenheim da in der ecke,
wolln wir mal kaffetrinken?
du wolltest ja vrobeikommen ?


----------



## Multifilter (14. Februar 2010)

Also für mich ist und bleibt dieses 'gogogogo' das absolut Unwort in WoW - da vergeht dir schon beim Lesen alles!!!!!


----------



## Danton (14. Februar 2010)

Multifilter schrieb:


> Also für mich ist und bleibt dieses 'gogogogo' das absolut Unwort in WoW - da vergeht dir schon beim Lesen alles!!!!!




da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## -Migu- (14. Februar 2010)

Ich find "mimimi" schlimm. >.<


----------



## Xibo (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich würd mal sagen GS Imbo und Locked is das häufigste was benutzt wird aber ich sag mal so, die sowas benutzen haben entweder nen kleinen in der Hosen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sind nicht älter als 13


----------



## PickelBee (14. Februar 2010)

Ganz schlimm sind solche Pseudo-Psychadelic Ausdrücke wie Roxxxxor usw.

Wegekreuz ist aber auch schlimm

Aber echt am härstesten sind Leute die im wirklichen Leben mittlerweile Rofl sagen, oder "omfg olololo roflmao xD" als ein synonym für 
"Hey das war aber wirklich lustig" sehen


----------



## LingLing85 (14. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Gearscore....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Wenn auch nur einer Kellerkind wählt komm ich persönlich vorbei. >_<






Tja, Digga...viel Spaß beim Rumfahren^^ Haben ja ziemlich viele Kellerkind gevotet^^ Btw: GearScore :x


----------



## Gerti (14. Februar 2010)

Trotz langen nachdenke fällt mir kein Wort ein, was sie die ganzen 5 jahre gehalten hat und nervt.

Und Gearscore gibts noch keine 5 Jahre, nur so ca. ein halbes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (14. Februar 2010)

Da fehlen einige Unworte:

Patchday

darauf folgt nämlich immer 

Megalag

vor allem auf

Blutdurst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (14. Februar 2010)

keins der genannten. denn keins besteht durchgängig seid den letzten 5 jahren 

aber wieder lustig wie manche hier voll auf gearscore abgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fragt man sich doch was einem das gute addon getan hat , letztendlich kanns auch nix für jene die patu nur auf zahlen achten der rest aber nicht interissiert ^^ oder es sind einige dabei die meinen sie müssten mit ulduar equipt niveu in einem icc25 raid auflaufen dürfen ^^ . ingesamt aber lustig zusehn wie ein addon die community spaltet dabei machts nix mehr als das was die 4 jahre davor auch vor jedem invite gemacht wurde , es bewertet das equipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gut ich hör besser auf sonst wird gleich wieder rummgeflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch so ein unding der letzten 5 jahre .

wie gesagt keins der da oben besteht durchgängig seid 5 jahren. wäre für Nerf weil darüber wird seid 5 jahren gestritten, sich gegenseitig beleidigt oder ab und zu auch gescheit diskutiert quer durch alles was wow aus macht, inzen, pvp, klassen, skillungen & fähigkeiten, usw usw.


----------



## Samaraner (14. Februar 2010)

Das Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre?

Eindeutig Activision.


----------



## Torfarn (14. Februar 2010)

Finde kiddy am schlimmsten, da es mindestens genauso viele kinder gibt die spielen können wie erwachsene, einzige unterschied ist vlt. dass die kinder die UNGESCHRIEBENEN regeln nicht selber begreifen können oder nicht so schnell

und an alle die gearscore scheiße finden, so schlecht ist es nicht, natürlich sind die meisten anforderungen von denen die mit der hilfe davon member suchen zu hoch aber genauso geht das mit dps oder item lv. schnitt oderso, gearscore ist nur ne hilfe mit der man schnell sagen kann ist der tauglich für die ini oder nicht, z.B: gibt es welche die für Naxx 5k gs voraussetzen weil sie schnell durch wollen, es gibt aber auch welche die melden sich mit nem gs von 4k was pdk 10er tauglich ist etwa für icc und dass ist natürlich zu low.
ich denke mal die wenigsten setzen gs mit skill gleich


----------



## ThEDiciple (14. Februar 2010)

Torfarn schrieb:


> und an alle die gearscore scheiße finden, so schlecht ist es nicht, natürlich sind die meisten anforderungen von denen die mit der hilfe davon member suchen zu hoch aber genauso geht das mit dps oder item lv. schnitt oderso, gearscore ist nur ne hilfe mit der man schnell sagen kann ist der tauglich für die ini oder nicht, z.B: gibt es welche die für Naxx 5k gs voraussetzen weil sie schnell durch wollen, es gibt aber auch welche die melden sich mit nem gs von 4k was pdk 10er tauglich ist etwa für icc und dass ist natürlich zu low.
> ich denke mal die wenigsten setzen gs mit skill gleich



jo wie gesagt die jenigen dies mit diesem addon und das was es anzeigt übertreiben sind genauso schlimm wie jene die meinen sich überall reinschleichen zu müssen und dann im schaden irgentwo vor dem tank rummhengen. Zwar zeigt GS keinen skill an, aber man kann grob schätzen ob das equipt für den raid reicht. und wenn ich nen raid plane oder einlade dann in erster linie für alle bosse die zu erreichen sind. da bringts dann auch nicht wenn das erste icc virtel z.B vieleicht noch recht easy ist ^^ das zweite ist dann eindeutig schon equipt lastig aufgebaut , sprich fordert bestimmtes grund equipt. hat man das nicht soll man gildenintern gehn da ist das ganze halt noch was anderes. Random kennt man sich aber eher nicht so wirklich und muss in erster linie beurteilen was man auf anhieb sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roofdamage (14. Februar 2010)

PickelBee schrieb:


> Aber echt am härstesten sind Leute die im wirklichen Leben mittlerweile Rofl sagen, oder "omfg olololo roflmao xD" als ein synonym für
> "Hey das war aber wirklich lustig" sehen



Amen!


----------



## Allystix (14. Februar 2010)

Multifilter schrieb:


> Also für mich ist und bleibt dieses 'gogogogo' das absolut Unwort in WoW - da vergeht dir schon beim Lesen alles!!!!!




Jo find ich auch. Imba ist auch noch ein Wort das ich viel gehört habe, aber nie in positiver Verbindung mit mir <


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Februar 2010)

Das WoW Unwort: Freunde!

Sowas kennt ein durchnittlicher WoW Spieler ja nicht (laut Vorurteil).

Leider sehe ich das in den ganzen Blutdurstflames bestätigt, denn wer noch was anderes in seinem Leben ausser WoW hat, der schert sich nen feuchten kericht um die Laags.

Für mich und viele andere ist WoW halt nur ein Hobby, und keine Ersatzwelt (wie für die meisten anderen)


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Februar 2010)

Das absolute Unwort: Gearscore.
Jemand, der was anderes behauptet, ist nicht mehr ganz dicht.

Danke für die nicht vorhandene Aufmerksamkeit.
MfG


----------



## Ballonede (14. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich finde Gearscore ganz schrecklich bzw. die neue Form Gearcheck ("in Dala Mitte") abartig - da entscheiden andere Leute über sein oder nicht sein.....!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargamos (14. Februar 2010)

ich persönlich wär ja für "equipcheck" gewesen ^^


----------



## Darussios (14. Februar 2010)

Gearscore und DPS teilen sich auf meiner persönlichen Liste der Unwörter den ersten Platz.
Stellt euch eine Welt ohne die dazugehörigen Addons vor, wie schön WoW wieder sein könnte.

Hab hier jetzt entsprechend auch Gearscore gewählt.


----------



## Massìv (14. Februar 2010)

Abend!
Also ich bin auch für Gearscore..
Aber was ich auch hasse ist DD´ler.
Es heißt Damage Dealer und nicht Damage Dealerler.
Oder auch DD´s "Damage Dealers" (no comment).
Die Liste ist für 5 Jahre mehr als kurz und davon 2 Wörter die sinnfrei sind und nicht als "Unwort" gelten können!
Gute Nacht


----------



## Severos (14. Februar 2010)

Da der Beitrag das Unwort der letzten 5 (!!) JAHRE heisst, würd ich Gearscore komplett streichen.
Ich habe Imba gewählt.


----------



## Selidia (14. Februar 2010)

Palduron schrieb:


> jop, mimimi( lieblings wort meines gildenmeisters)erscheint selbst heut noch oft...und gearscore SUCKT!
> hoffe dieser mist wird bald "out" sein, es sagt überhaupt nix über den spieler aus
> z.b. letztens im raid sah ich nen typ der hatte 4600 gearscore und ein anderer hatte 5200er
> der mit den 4600 hat den 5200er eiskalt stehen lassen, 1,5k dps unterschied.
> ...




Doch, Gearscore sagt sehr wohl was aus, und zwar was für Items derjenige trägt... aber anscheinend vergessen hier viele, dass der Gearscore ein RICHTWERT ist.. 

Wie soll man denn sonst einen wildfremden Spieler bewerten? Nach der Haarfarbe?

PS: Es wird nie ein AddOn geben was die Spielweise anzeigt.. 



Massìv schrieb:


> Abend!
> Also ich bin auch für Gearscore..
> Aber was ich auch hasse ist DD´ler.
> Es heißt Damage Dealer und nicht Damage Dealerler.
> ...




Für mich kommt bei dir noch eine bestimmte Un-Wortgruppe in den Sinn.. alle Namen mit '´` und sonderbaren Sonderzeichen.. nur um den coolen Namen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (14. Februar 2010)

Ich nerv mich immer tierisch am Wort Gearscore. Ich haue mit meinem DK mit 4.4k GS und 4k DPS rum und lasse in den meisten Heros die anderen Spieler mit Gearscore 5k+ hinten anstehen. Auch nervt es mitm Warrie wenn ich Rndraid suche. Was? Unter 5.2k GS kommste bei uns sicher nicht rein (PDK 10er).

Auch Mimimimi nerFt=D


----------



## noizycat (15. Februar 2010)

Gearscore ... wobei das ja eigentlich ne eher neumodische Erscheinung ist, aber nichts nervt mich so sehr und bringt so schlimme /2-Streitereien hervor ... 


es fehlt noch nerf oder gogo oder locked ... oder Phrasen wie "Equipcheck Dala Mitte" und "E+E" ... oder "ltp noob" und ähnliche Beleidigungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:


> Doch, Gearscore sagt sehr wohl was aus, und zwar was für Items derjenige trägt... aber anscheinend vergessen hier viele, dass der Gearscore ein RICHTWERT ist..


Es gibt schon Leute, die sich einfach irgendwelchen Kram zusammenfarmen, egal welche Werte, Hauptsache hoher Itemlevel ... und es gibt dann wirklich Raidleiter, die es nicht checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (15. Februar 2010)

Für mich sind die zwei Unwörter aller Zeiten ganz einfach das wort "Gummel" und "Movement-Krüppel"!

Allein diese zwei Wörter sagen mir bereits welche Gruppe gut ist und welche nicht! Allein daran seh ich schon ob die Gruppe einfach nur versagen wird oder ganz super durch den Raid rutschen wird!

Aso ja ein Wort das mich ein wenig nervt aber mich nicht so extrem stört wäre "Fail"! Das Wort überholt langsam "LoL" auf der "Das-meist-gesagte-Wort-im-TS"- Skala!

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Harkor (15. Februar 2010)

Swold schrieb:


> Hätte ja Deff genommen. Defense wird wenn, dann mit Def abgekürzt, trotzdem kriegen gefühlte 95% aller WoW Spieler dies nicht hin und hängen ein zusätzliches f dran.
> Niedlich sind übrigens auch Bezeichnungen wie Def Tank oder Holy Heiler, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...



Also Def Tank ist in Ordnung, Tank ist, auch wenn es ein solches gibt, hier nicht das deutsche Wort, sondern der englische Tank=Panzer ;-)

Tante Edit entschuldigt sich für die HTML-Codes, aber der Firefox scheint in dem neuen Forum nicht mehr unterstützt zu werden. Die Profil-Combobox ist auch ständig offen oben rechts.
Bei jedem Bearbeiten wirds schlimmer, deshalb lass ich das jetzt.
Tante Edit hat mir den RTE (Rich Text Editor) abgeschaltet, nun geht das editieren wenigstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drajan (15. Februar 2010)

GEARSCORE.
wird immer schlimmer und mehr als einen Hinweis gibt GS auch nicht.
HAtte letztens nen ICC 25er Raid und es wurde nur nach Gearscore geladen.

Und was war?

Nicht mal den ersten Boss gelegt und nach dem 6ten Wipe alle geleavt weil die leute  net spielen konnten


----------



## Interminator (15. Februar 2010)

hab für mimimi gestimmt denn es is echt übeflüssig und kiddy, ich kanns nich mehr hören..


----------



## Kyrha (15. Februar 2010)

hazm schrieb:


> dps ist ein wert, der im gegensatz zu gearscore was aussagt.



Echt? ich dacht dat is s......v......? dps sagt genau nix aus, wenn ises "schaden gemacht" das was aussagt. einer mit 5k dps kann weniger schaden machen als einer mit 3.8k. schon gesehen und erlebt! 

Und Gearscore richtwert hin oder her, wenn ich gezwungen werde t9 zu holen nur weils mehr hat, obwohl t8 besser wäre, dafür darf ich pdk? wtf das is doch so nen quatsch! das selbe ist bei meinem tank, gs anschauen (4.9) life ub fast 35. du hast du wenig life sry - ah werte wie ausweichen, parieren, blocken, sind ja scheisse ne? da versteht man schon warum einige tanks nur noch ausdauer sockeln. 

Unwort auch für Gearscore + Locked!


----------



## PHazonphi (15. Februar 2010)

Tbcmastertobe schrieb:


> Was ich komisch finde man sieht kaum beiträge für IMBA und trotzdem ist es im vergleich ganz gut.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde overpowered am schlimmsten weil keine klasse overpowered ist das hängt vom "skill" wie es so schön heißt ab.



imba = overpowered


btt:
Ich habe für mimimi gevotet, da es einfach nur lächerlich ist... wenn jemand mimimi schreibt sagt er mir damit: "Bitte nimm mich auf deine ignore-Liste!"


Ach ja, für die die so wahnsinnig frustriert über GS sind: wisst ihr eigentlich, dass das Addon nicht nur aus dieser schönen bunten Zahl besteht? Nein? Na dann gebt mal /gs ein und dann auf Experience, das ist weitaus aussagekräftiger als die sinnlose Bewertung.
Da sieht man was ein Main ist und was ein Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (15. Februar 2010)

das unwort ist doch einfach nur wow


----------



## Rorre (15. Februar 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> imba = overpowered



Imba =/= overpowered

Da Imba vom Wort Imbalanced kommt! Und Overpowered heißt das etwas zu viel Power hat! Aber EGAL

Nur das Wort Imba wird gerne dafür verwendet jemanden als zu Stark oder übermäßig Stark zu bezeichnen! Was in der Grundform des Wortes falsch ist!


----------



## Kyrha (15. Februar 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> Ach ja, für die die so wahnsinnig frustriert über GS sind: wisst ihr eigentlich, dass das Addon nicht nur aus dieser schönen bunten Zahl besteht? Nein? Na dann gebt mal /gs ein und dann auf Experience, das ist weitaus aussagekräftiger als die sinnlose Bewertung.
> Da sieht man was ein Main ist und was ein Twink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär ja nice wenn das einige machen würden, aber wer genau benutz die addons noch richtig? recount wird ja auch nur bei den dps offen gehalten, schaden gemacht, schaden gefressen, entzaubert etc, das gibts bei vielen ned, da steht nur dps und nach der 1 ihren namen. Ich gehe davon aus, das 85% der addonbenützer die feinheiten gar nicht kennen (wollen). 

früher wurden die leute noch angekliuckt, geschaut was haben sie an, einige fragten noch warum sie das so haben, dann wurde entschieden. heute naja der berümte spruch - wir haben doch keine zeit - für sowas und wollen nur durchrutschen und jut is


----------



## Ellesime (15. Februar 2010)

Das Unwort des letzten Vierteljahres ist ungeschlagen Gearscore.Da hier jedoch nach dem Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre gefragt wurde,denke ich kommt Gearscore garnicht erst in Frage.
Das Unwort oder besser die beiden Unworte der letzten 3 Jahre,also ab BC, sind für mich ganz klar "Casual" und "Nerf" bzw "Nerfkeule".
Zu Classic Zeiten würde ich auf "imba" oder "overpowered" tippen aber das is schon so lange her,da kann die Erinnerung schonmal trügen.
3 Monate gegen 3 Jahre gegen 2 Jahre.Die Wahl wäre für mich eindeutig wenn meine Favoriten dabei wären.
Im Übrigen rangieren "Noob" sowie alle Varianten davon sowie auch "Epic" und alle Abwandlungen davon ganz weit oben rum.Dann wären da ja auch noch die ganzen "lol","rofl","l2p","fail","mimimi" usw usw,die oft völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen werden aber denoch aus dem allgemeinen WoW-Sprachgebrauch nicht mehr wegzudenken sind.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
> Nerf 4 Unwort des Jahrzents @ Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor allem wenn die Kellerkinder in mimimi-Threads beim Streit um ungenerftes Imba-Freeloot nerven, das ihren Gearscore verbessern soll...





oder so ähnlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinnlos ;) (15. Februar 2010)

Gearscore eindeutig...

/2 Suche anschluss an XY=F habe 5990Gearscore...(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## PHazonphi (15. Februar 2010)

Rorre schrieb:


> Imba =/= overpowered
> 
> Da Imba vom Wort Imbalanced kommt! Und Overpowered heißt das etwas zu viel Power hat! Aber EGAL
> 
> Nur das Wort Imba wird gerne dafür verwendet jemanden als zu Stark oder übermäßig Stark zu bezeichnen! Was in der Grundform des Wortes falsch ist!



Ja genau, Imba kommt von imbalanced. Imbalanced bedeutet, dass etwas nicht balanced ist.
Balanced würde bedeuten, dass alle gleich stark sind. 
Imbalanced heißt dementsprechend, dass einer stärker ist und es einfacher gegen die anderen hat.

Overpowered bedeutet dass einer stärker ist und es einfacher gegen die anderen hat.

Hmm...


----------



## Rorre (15. Februar 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> Ja genau, Imba kommt von imbalanced. Imbalanced bedeutet, dass etwas nicht balanced ist.
> Balanced würde bedeuten, dass alle gleich stark sind.
> Imbalanced heißt dementsprechend, dass einer stärker ist und es einfacher gegen die anderen hat.
> 
> ...



Genau so kann aber Imbalanced heißen das jemand schwächer gegen wen anderen ist und somit wäre er Underpowered! Also ist Imba nicht gleich Overpowerd da Imba was gutes sowie was schlechtes heißen kann! 

Wenn man nach deiner Beschreibung gehen würde heißt also Imba das selbe wie Buffed und Overpowered! Auf der anderen Seite heißt Imba auch unbuffed und underpowered! Somit wäre Imba ein Oberbegriff für alles was gut und schlecht ist! Somit ist Imba nicht gleich Overpowered!

hmmm...


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Februar 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> Ja genau, Imba kommt von imbalanced. Imbalanced bedeutet, dass etwas nicht balanced ist.
> Balanced würde bedeuten, dass alle gleich stark sind.
> Imbalanced heißt dementsprechend, dass einer stärker ist und es einfacher gegen die anderen hat.
> 
> ...



Balance bedeutet Gleichgewicht, muss nichts mit Stärke zu tun haben. Ob das als Vor- oder Nachteil ausgelegt wird, ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## McChrystal (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe Gearscore gewählt, den Rest finde ich eher amüsant (bis auf die Kellerkinder).
Was ich viel bedenklicher finde sind unter anderem alle Begriffe und Wortformen aus dem Englischen, die pseudo-eingedeutscht werden und dadurch viele nicht mehr in der Lage sind, vernünftiges Deutsch zu schreiben:
"Mein Equipt ist gut"
"Suche DDs für X"
"Schon wieder ein nerv der Klasse X", "Meine Nerfen sind am Ende"
"Mein Berufsboni macht mich stärker"
"Ihr seid alles Looser"
"Machen wir noch die daili?"
...

Es muss ja nicht jeder Literaturprofessor sein oder es werden, aber diese undifferenzierte Verwendung der Sprachen stört mich weitaus mehr als Roxxor, DPS, fail, epic und die anderen Begriffe. Mein Favorit, persönliches Unwort dabei ist "mein Equipt", da rollen sich bei mir die Zehennägel.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (15. Februar 2010)

GS ist find ich kein unwort...
solange es leute gibt die dieses addon richtig benutzen finde ich gs überhaupt nicht schlimm... 

DPS/HPS/BPS sind zum glück nicht vorhanden, doch wären sie meiner meinung nach auch nicht schlimm, denn diese werte sind wirklich wichtig....

meiner meinung nach wird CHUCK NORRIS das unwort des jahrtausends bleiben...


----------



## Hubautz (15. Februar 2010)

Ich vermisse in der Auswahl das Wort "Casual"


----------



## Lisko34 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

hab für Gearscore gestimmt (wie funktioniert des Addon eig. habs nie gerafft)


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Joseloco (15. Februar 2010)

Für mich ganz klar: Gearscore
Auch wenn es erst seit kurzem die Spieler in den Wahnsinn treibt, ist es dass was mir schwerer auf die Nerven geht als "Noob", "learn 2 play" oder "Brachland Chat" (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rorre (15. Februar 2010)

Lisko34 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab für Gearscore gestimmt (wie funktioniert des Addon eig. habs nie gerafft)
> 
> ...



Sobald du es "installiert" hast wird dir bei jedem Spieler über den du mit der Maus fährst im Tooltip sein Gearscore angezeigt! 

Das Addon hat aber zusatzinfos wenn du auf den Charakter klickst, also als Target nimmst und /gs in den Chat eintippst! Dann macht sich ein fenster auf , in dem du seine Ausrüstung anschaun kannst sowie seine Werte wie zb wie hoch ist der Crit etc.

Weiters hast du einen zweiten Reiter im unteren Teil dieses Fensters wo du seinen Raid fortschritt einsehen kannst! Der Raidfortschritt wird angezeigt ab Diversen ersten 80er Raids bis hin zu ICC! Da siehst du wie oft er einen Boss getötet hat und so kannst dann erfahren ob er schon in der Instanz war und wie oft schon!


edit: es wird aber vom Addon darauf hingewiesen das der nur der Fortschritt dieses Charakter angezeigt wird und nicht des Spielers! Es steht dabei das es sein kann das der Spieler des Charakter schon mit einem anderen seiner Chars in der Instanz war! Das heißt es werden nur die Fortschritte des aktuellen angezielten Charakters angezeigt und nicht die des Spielers bzw des Accounts!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (15. Februar 2010)

ich glaub das wort "gs" hat einfach das wort für "epic" ersetzt, denn epic ist derzeit nixmehr wert^^


----------



## Doonna (15. Februar 2010)

Itemlevel.

Dadurch entstand Gearscore und Gearcheck.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (15. Februar 2010)

ich sagmal es gibt 2 unwörter ...

chuck norris... und... hardmode...


----------



## PHazonphi (15. Februar 2010)

Rorre schrieb:


> Genau so kann aber Imbalanced heißen das jemand schwächer gegen wen anderen ist und somit wäre er Underpowered! Also ist Imba nicht gleich Overpowerd da Imba was gutes sowie was schlechtes heißen kann!
> 
> Wenn man nach deiner Beschreibung gehen würde heißt also Imba das selbe wie Buffed und Overpowered! Auf der anderen Seite heißt Imba auch unbuffed und underpowered! Somit wäre Imba ein Oberbegriff für alles was gut und schlecht ist! Somit ist Imba nicht gleich Overpowered!
> 
> hmmm...



Damit hast du zwar recht, aber in 99,99% aller Fälle wird es so verwendet wie ich es beschrieben habe.

Denn Imba wird ja meistens von dem benutzt, der auf der Wiegschale des Gleichgewichts den Nachteil hat.
Schließlich würde niemand sagen "Ich bin imba!" und damit meinen er wäre schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass man es auch andersherum verwenden kann kommt dem mit dem Vorteil gar nicht erst in den Sinn, der bezeichnet den schwachen dann halt als noob oder sowas.


Trotzdem muss ich gestehen dass dein erster Post richtig war, denn von der Bedeutung her ist imba =/= overpowered.
Von der Verwendung her schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit möchte ich diese ot-Diskussion auch beenden, aber danke für das Gespräch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Balance bedeutet Gleichgewicht, muss nichts mit Stärke zu tun haben. Ob das als Vor- oder Nachteil ausgelegt wird, ist Ansichtssache.



Ich weiß was balance bedeutet :<   
ich wollte es nur vereinfacht darstellen.


----------



## pingu77 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube du hast ".... locked" und "Markenrun" vergessen ;D


----------



## Damokles (15. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist dieser allgemeine Abkürzwahn am schlimmsten.
Nur als Beispiel:
Aus dem "Schattenlabyrinth" wurde im Sprachgebrauch "Schlabby" gemacht.

Für mich eins, das in die ewige Top 10 der absoluten Unwörter gehört.


----------



## Charvez (15. Februar 2010)

Gearscore ftw :/


----------



## Udalrich (22. Februar 2010)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Was ich viel bedenklicher finde sind unter anderem alle Begriffe und Wortformen aus dem Englischen, die pseudo-eingedeutscht werden und dadurch viele nicht mehr in der Lage sind, vernünftiges Deutsch
> [...]
> "Suche DDs für X"


Was ist daran so schlimm? Wirklich fies finde ich es nur mit Deppen-Apostroph ("DD's" oder für Fortgeschrittene: "DD´s").


Was mir regelmäßig die Nackenhaare aufstellt ist die Phrase "gogogo", die ich wirklich nur dann akzeptiere, wenn man an einem Mittwochmorgen um 2:46 in der Grube von Saron landet, um sich noch fix seine 2 Frostmarken abzuholen.

Auch seltsam sind gesprochene Abkürzungen, die nicht wirklich Zeit sparen; so ist ein "B-R-B" phonetisch betrachtet nicht wirklich kürzer als "be right back". Gleiches gilt für "OMG".
Aber das allerseltsamste überhaupt ist, wenn jemand im TS begeistert "Lol" *sagt *- anstatt es ganz einfach zu tun...


----------



## Starfros (22. Februar 2010)

hazm schrieb:


> dps ist ein wert, der im gegensatz zu gearscore was aussagt.



gearscore ist auch ein wert und sagt dir wo DU mit deinen Items stehst.


----------



## Aratos (22. Februar 2010)

Was ist mit Kiddy?^^


----------



## Xtreem (22. Februar 2010)

da fehlt eindeutig noch "gogogo"!
buffs wurden noch nicht alle verteilt, der heiler trinkt noch, einer ist gerade mal afk, usw... aber dann immer dieses "gogogo" + ninjapull (und weitere folgen) ... gibt _nichts_ schlimmeres derzeit.

dps, hps, bps, gs sind alles werte, mit denen man was anfangen kann, wobei das "gs-check am brunnen in dala" im handelschannel echt nervig ist.


ps: wenn man keine zeit hat, sollte man nicht in eine instanz gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakashi (22. Februar 2010)

mimimi flame Thema mal wieder, nur weil ihr nicht Imba seit und nicht den passenden GC habt, komische Kellerkinder ihr, dabei sind doch alle Bosse Freeloot. 

So en kleiner Joke, natürlich fehlen paar antworten, wie nerf, Dps etc.

Zu den antworten die jetzt stehen, ganz ehrlich passt garnichts. 

Imba, ein Wort von der Classic Zeit und kaum noch zu hören. 
Freeloot, wieso ein unwort wenn es wirklich alles so ist? 
Gearscore ist zwar neu, aber dennoch nicht nervig. Liegt vielleicht dadran das unser Server nicht drauf Wert legt. 
Mimimi, nunja. Nervt manchmal aber kommt in manchen situationen wirklich gut an ;D 
Dann haben wir noch Kellerkind. Ähm wos en des? Noch nie gehört bzw gelesen in WoW. Hab trotzdem dafür mal gevotet vielleicht wird es ja bald das neuste verbreiteste Wort was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (22. Februar 2010)

Och ja, ich hab mal "Kellerkind" angeklickt.....*Zu-Deadlift-rüberzwinker" xD


----------



## D_a_r_k (22. Februar 2010)

DPS auf Platz 1^^ GS is doch noch recht neu und eigentlich auch nur dps in anderer form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich in BC nervig fand (und auch noch verstärkt in Wrath ist) DDs die meinen pullen zu müssen.. und sich dann wundern warum se Tod aufm Boden liegen^^.


----------



## Düstermond (22. Februar 2010)

Für mich definitiv "Equipcheck".

(Und die ganzen Variationen wie 'Equiptcheck', 'Äkwiptcheck', 'Eqwiptcheck', 'Eqipscheck' etc.)


----------



## Moet (22. Februar 2010)

ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das 56% der leute die abgestimmt haben entweder nicht lesen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oda noch keine 5 jahre spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gearscore als WoW umwort der letzten 5 jahre..... das gibts doch erst seit paar montan ......


----------



## Mäuserich (22. Februar 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> [...], dagegen ist Gearscore ja eher eine Modeerscheinung ...


Dem ist absolut nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen!

/vote 4 "freeloot"
wobei das meist direkt von "mimimi" gefolgt wird ^^


----------



## Taroliln (22. Februar 2010)

@TE, du weisst aber dass "Gearscore" erst seit höchstens ca nem halben Jahr in Erscheinung getreten ist.

Meiner Meinung kommen da noch Begriffe wie "Epische Schlachten", "Alterac Nächte", "Housing", "Chinafarmer", "Overpowered", "Arena".

Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten "Freeloot" und "Gearscore" gibt es ja erst seit letzter Zeit. 

Überleg bitte vorher was du schreibst (bzgl der letzten 5 Jahren)


----------



## Zodttd (22. Februar 2010)

Ich finds nicht okay wenn Gearscore zurückbetrachet auf die letzten 5 Jahre gewinnt, das ist ja noch ziemlich neu ich denke Imba oder Pwned oder l2p hätten den Titel eher verdient als Gearscore.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Februar 2010)

Mein WoW-Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre ist schwer zu definieren... so circa. 50% der damals eingedeutschten Namen würde ich den Platz an der Sonne gönnen.

Unterstadt, Eisenschmiede, Sturmwind... *grusel* 

EDIT: Fehlt nur noch, dass jemand so im /1er schreibt: "Kann mir ein Mage ein Portal nach US, ES etc. aufmachen?" *würg*


----------



## Numekz (22. Februar 2010)

Freeloot.. warum? Weil wegen Tatsache.

kk. gg wp no re.


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. Februar 2010)

Skill ist ein Unwort, weil es keiner mehr kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Gearscore is mal sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sinnfrei.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (23. Februar 2010)

McChrystal schrieb:


> "Suche DDs für X"



Das ist richtig so... DD steht für damage dealer. Plural: damage dealers. Na, was ist passiert? Genau, hinten kommt ein s dran!
Vor dem Meckern Englisch lernen wäre von Vorteil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garthel (23. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mein WoW-Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre ist schwer zu definieren... so circa. 50% der damals eingedeutschten Namen würde ich den Platz an der Sonne gönnen.
> 
> Unterstadt, Eisenschmiede, Sturmwind... *grusel*
> 
> EDIT: Fehlt nur noch, dass jemand so im /1er schreibt: "Kann mir ein Mage ein Portal nach US, ES etc. aufmachen?" *würg*



Sowas versteh ich nicht, auf deutsch ist es doch besser. *duck*

Wäre das Spiel von einem deutschen Hersteller würden die Orte genauso heißen wie jetzt und ein Engländer/Amerikaner
würde sich nie beschweren wenn sie plötzlich Ironforge, Stormwind oder Undercity heißen würden. Genau genommen
könnte man sagen das die oben genannten Namen für englisch Sprechende genauso doof klingen wie die deutschen für
uns, reine Gewöhnungssache. Und ja, ich schreibe das ich nen Port nach OG, DF, US suche, oder eine Gruppe für FS, HdW
oder SFT brauch. Übrigends, warum hat sich HdW eingebürgert statt WC (Wailing Caverns) oder BSF statt SFK (Shadowfang Keep)?
Nur nach Lust und Laune kann man da doch jetzt auch nicht gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Hab Gearscore genommen, denn auch wenn es relativ neu ist nervt es einfach am meisten.


----------



## Wiikend (23. Februar 2010)

Palduron schrieb:


> z.b. letztens im raid sah ich nen typ der hatte 4600 gearscore und ein anderer hatte 5200er
> der mit den 4600 hat den 5200er eiskalt stehen lassen, 1,5k dps unterschied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne du wie ich solche leute hasse-.- alle übernehmen die meinung der anderen und das ist:gs sagt nix über können aus WIE kommt der denn an das eq? er muss es sich verdienen und schonmal dran gedacht das vll der 4600er ein arkan mage war und der 5200er ein pala/warri die viel besseres eq brauchen um mal dmg zu machen? nein anscheinend net >.<
so long
Mfg wiikend

edit:mimimi ist das schlimmste wort es ist peinlich und keiner mags gs ist halt ein eq chek mehr net und es ist eh bald damit vorbei


----------



## Orgoron (23. Februar 2010)

Nur weil ihr mit einem Addon nicht umgehen könnt ist es gleich ein Unwort ?



 	Es gibt definitv nur ein Unwort in WoW: GOGO ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fujitsus (23. Februar 2010)

GEARSCORE!!!!
DER GRÖSSTE SCHROTT, DER NEBEN DER T TEILE FÜR MARKEN, EINZUG IN DIESES GAME GEHALTEN HAT!!!

CAPSLOCK FTW!


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Bei der Suche nach dem Unwort hätte man erstmal im Vorfeld Vorschläge sammeln müssen ...

Gearscore is zwar toll, aber höchstens das Unwort 2010 ...


----------



## Apuh (23. Februar 2010)

Es fehlt noch "AngstblaseRuhestein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mehlaach (23. Februar 2010)

Gearscore.... wenn ich das schön höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piefke79 (24. Februar 2010)

Im Spiel eindeutig Gearscore (Von Idioten für Idioten gemacht!)

Hier im Forum ganz eindeutig: FIRST!!!!!!1111!!!111

Wenn ich das lese wünsch ich mir jedesmal ne Adressangabe in der Signatur, irgendjemand muss ja mal solchen Vollhonks die Gülle aussem Hirn prügeln -.-

Ansonsten einen schönen Tag allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (24. Februar 2010)

Definitiv GEARSCORE.

Auch wenn es das erst seit kurzem gibt... in den (ich glaube es sind) 3 Jahre die ich WoW spiele habe ich nichts schlimmeres gehört/gesehen.

Wenn allerdings Nerf in der Liste gewesen wäre hätt ich sicher dafür gestimmt.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2010)

das ist wieder typisch...keiner nimmt nach mehreren Seiten den eigentlichen Sinn des threads noch wahr indem es letztendlich um das "Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre" geht...nicht um das "aktuelle" und "nervigste" Wort(weiss nich mal genau ob das ein Unwort ist), das hier sicherlich gearscore gewinnen würde,aber im Grunde gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun hat...
das wäre so als ob jemand fragt welches Obst man am wenigstens mag und der erste antwortet:Steaks schmecken scheisse...,das liest irgendwann der nächste und schreibt:jo,auch ich mag keine Steaks...und dann kommt der nächste und schreibt:ich hasse Steaks,usw...die eigentliche Frage ging aber um Obst...

ich finde über die Jahre haben sich "nerf", "imba" und "noob" definitiv als Unwörter durchgesetzt


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie wollen immer noch nicht alle verstehen, dass GearScore ein paar Monate alt ist und keine 5...

Ich würde zu Imba oder OP (overpowerd) tendieren, da es diese Wörter schon sehr lange gibt und genug: "xyz ist zu imba/ist op" thread gibt.


----------



## elfenbaby (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass ich Worte wie Imba nur mehr von Altersbereich 15-20 sowas hör.

Gearscore und DPS liegen gleich auf ... danach kommt gleich Freeloot (sagen genau die , die dann sowieso erst recht sterben bei den Bossen).

Die anderen beiden... zum Glück selten gehört!


----------



## Xelyna (24. Februar 2010)

vote 4 'equipt' als Nomen anstelle von Equip. Da bekomm ich lange Zähne und Lust in etwas rein zu schlagen.. :>


----------



## KARUxx (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das schlimmste Wort immer noch Kiddy.


----------



## Furballvie (24. Februar 2010)

ich wusste gar nicht, dass gearscore schon seit 5 jahren ein (un)thema in wow ist ...


----------



## Marthum (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde mal sagen, keines der zur Auswahl stehenden Worte passt als Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre. 5 Jahre ist WoW nämlich grade mal alt. Und zu beginn gabs noch keine Unwörter. Da war die Community noch in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer Kellerkind könnte man evtl als ein Wort nehmen, dass es seid Release gibt als Unwort. 

Gearscore (der mommentane Sieger) gibt es erst seid einigen Monaten. Also ist es sicher nicht das Unwort der letzten 5 Jahre!




Soviel von meiner unbedeutenden Meinung hierzu!


----------



## Dalfi (24. Februar 2010)

wenn eines der angegebenen dann würde ich Freeloot sagen

Denn mittlerweile ist ja angeblich alles Freeloot aber dann verstehe ich nicht wieso für sogenannten Freeloot die Anforderungen um mitgenommen werden so überzogen hoch angesetzt werden 

PS: nein ich habe keine Probleme die Anforderungen zu Erfüllen nur hab ich auch keine Lust mit AIL 248 in Naxx abzugammeln.

PPS: AIL = Average Item Level = Durchschnittliches Itemlevel = Itemlevel aller Gegenstände aufsummieren (Addieren = zusammenzählen) geteilt durch Anzahl der Gegenstände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (25. Februar 2010)

Xelyna schrieb:


> vote 4 'equipt' als Nomen anstelle von Equip. Da bekomm ich lange Zähne und Lust in etwas rein zu schlagen.. :>



Lach. "Equipt" anstatt "Equip" bringt mich auch in Wallung. 



PS: Sagt mal ? Warum kennt ihr eigentlich alle eueren "Gearscore", wo ihr das doch so verteufelt ? ^^


----------



## Selidia (25. Februar 2010)

Ja wow Equipt anstatt Equip, wie lustig..

Die Umfrage ist sinnlos da die meisten Antworten nichtmal seit einem Jahr bestehen..


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Februar 2010)

gearscore...ganz klar!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. Februar 2010)

Mein Unwort der letzten Jahre ist "DMG-Meter" bzw. "Recount".

Jedes mal wenn ich in Instanzen unterwegs bin und jemand die Frage stellt, "kann jemand mal dmg-meter / recount posten" bekomme ich das blanke Kotzen. Diese Scheiße ist dafür verantwortlich, dass in WoW alles nur noch so oberflächlich abläuft. 

Und ihr braucht garnicht erst nach dem Motto zu antworten "das sagst du nur, weil du selbst keinen damage machst". Das ist in der Tat auch richtig, da ich Tank bin und als Tank sowieso kaum Schaden mache ;-) .


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Bei uns ist zurzeit alles "Kiddy" und "Faceroll"^^ Aber mehr auf spaßiger Grundlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (25. Februar 2010)

Was mir ganz klar fehlt sind die ^^ 

Ich hasse sie Ich hasse sie Ich hasse sie Ich hasse sie Ich hasse sie Ich hasse sie Ich hasse sie Ich hasse sie 

Die schlimmste Vergewaltigung, die einer der prepupertären, mangafressenden und durch und durch alternativ-kommunikativen Nerds jemals hervorbrachte. 

PS: Was zur Hölle is ein Faceroll? Also das Wort Gesichtspurzelbaum kenn ich wohl, aber der Zusammenhang dürfte ein völlig anderer sein.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. Februar 2010)

Es fehlt noch E+E - das wird bei uns *STÄNDIG* verlangt, selbst für solche Lullieinstanzen wie Naxx.

Falls man das auf anderen Servern nicht kennt: das bedeutet Equip und Erfahrung

Aber Gearscore ist kein Unwort, sondern ein seit ca. 2 Monaten nervendes Addon.

Freeloot ist da eher ein Unwort, da es ja auch von jedem Hirnie benutzt wird.

"ICC ist Freeloot 111!!" hat man ständig gehört, aber wenn man Random mitwill muss man
Gearscore 5500+ haben....

Des weiteren, keines der Wörter hat was mit 5 Jahren zu tun.

Vor 5 Jahren gab es die nämlich noch nicht, da war WOW noch blos ein Spiel, alle hatten noch einfach
Spaß und niemand schaute auf diese merkwürdigen Dinge.

Jedes Jahr das WOW älter wurde, wurde die Community ätzender. Nun bewege ich mich fast nur noch mit
der Gilde im WOW Land, aber jeder Kontakt zu Randoms verläuft in irgendeiner Weise unerfreulich.

Ninjalooter und Dauerpuller in Randoms ist da noch das kleinste Übel.


----------



## Skyko (25. Februar 2010)

Hmmm schwer zu entscheiden zwischen mimimi und Gearscore


----------

